# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VB6 - Who is connected with your PC?

## KhalidMughal

Through this utility you can get the comple information that:
Who is Connected with your PC?
-  User Name
-  Computer Name
-  IP Address

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  07-26-2004) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## Visual Man

hi i get your program but it didn't work so i did open the source and i recived this error on line ReDim TabArray(0 To 3) As Long so what i do about ?              thanks

----------


## Justin M

What is the etiquette for integrating this program into one I already have?

----------

